# Fire Dampers



## rktect 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was asked to do some research for this.  I really do not know alot about the mechanical code.  We have a new restaurant with a type I hood over a range, oven, deep fryer, etc.  Is a fire damper required in both a gravity fed and mechancial hood of type I?

I need a code section.  Thanks.


----------



## north star (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers

*Start with Section 716 in the `06 IBC*

*and Section 607 in the `06 IMC.*


----------



## MechinspMi (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers

Don't see where you can have a gravity fed Type 1 hood, since they all require a minimum cfm of exhaust per foot of hood per UL710 listings, smoke capture, fan activation etc.

Fire dampers, never on the exhaust, and only required if the make up air is directly into the hood itself as in a compensating type.

IMC 507, 2006


----------



## Badeeba (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers

Fire dampers are not mentioned as a solution for type 1 hood penetrating a rated assembly.  See options in section 506.3.10 for shaft enclosures or duct wrap options.


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers



			
				MechinspMi said:
			
		

> Don't see where you can have a gravity fed Type 1 hood, since they all require a minimum cfm of exhaust per foot of hood per UL710 listings, smoke capture, fan activation etc.Fire dampers, never on the exhaust, and only required if the make up air is directly into the hood itself as in a compensating type.
> 
> IMC 507, 2006


Exactly.  Never on exhaust and only when the makeup air is coming into the hood and discharging in the exhaust stream.  If the makeup air is separated from the exhaust and discharges out the front of the hood for example, no damper would be required, IMO.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers

Like I said, mechanical is not my thing.  The damper in question is for the makeup air, not exhaust.


----------



## peach (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: Fire Dampers

since they are supposed to be interconnected (when the makeup air is provided by mechanical, not gravity means) to provide makeup air when the exhaust is on (IMC 508); that would kind of indicate no dampers on either.

Does it make alot of sense (lets keep forcing fresh air onto this kitchen grease fire)?  not really


----------

